# Having lots of fun with my new air nail gun and my pancake air compressor.



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Bought a new air nail gun and a pancake air compressor and going nuts over this thing. I have never had one before and did not know all the fun and ease it is to use. Man ya talking about a time saver. I cut all the pieces for the little table and had it assembled in less than 10 minutes.
Pics below of a park bench and small table and a birdhouse flower planter box combined, and also the church birdhouse for a friend, all with the new gun. The reason I did not have a gun before was because I had a big compressor and did not want it in my workshop, but know I have the little pancake type it so ease to move from place to place.
The last pic is close to how my church house will look like.
The other pics are of future projects, a wood wheelbarrow planter and several birdhouses all with Cedar shingles and last a Dovecote for Doves.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Outstanding. Looks like youâ€™re really having some fun making items. I could see myself doing that once I get tired of spinning


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanx Bill, I am 74 and never had a gun before, did not know what I was missing all that time, trying to make up for it now. I had to buy a complete bundle of Cedar shingles, so now I have enough for a whole lot of birdhouses. LOL
I had used milk paint back in the 80's for birdhouses, cabinets and many more things, so I just bought the blue and green colors
for some of the future projects.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanx Bill, I will be using the old style milk paint on the birdhouse from now on. Just bought the soldier blue and tavern green for starters.I used this milk paint back in the 80's all the time.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' good Doyle. Looks like some real talent there.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

baytownboy said:


> Thanx Bill, I am 74 and *never had a gun before,* did not know what I was missing all that time, trying to make up for it now. I had to buy a complete bundle of Cedar shingles, so now I have enough for a whole lot of birdhouses. LOL
> I had used milk paint back in the 80's for birdhouses, cabinets and many more things, so I just bought the blue and green colors
> for some of the future projects.


Besure to keep the fingers away from any where that a nail can come thru the side and NAIL YOU... I haven't been hit but have had nails come out the side of what I was nailing...

I like mine too.......finish nailer and framing nailer.... I have used them both, love them...


----------

